# mouth of Escambia Sunday 25th



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

went to the mouth Sunday, there are fianally here I think. We ended up with six keeper speckled trout and three white trout that were big enough to keep as well. The specks were either dinks, or 16 in or better, with only a couple 14 and change. Didn't use the net, so we lost another limit at boat side. We found em on the ends of the curves on the drops, from sulivans ditch, all the way over to Simpson, and all creeks in between. They were caught on white, and baby bass colored flukes on white or chartruce 1/4 oz. heads. white trout on the bottom, and specks mid depth. They wanted the bait popped agressivly for most of the day, and slower in the evening. No reds were caught. 

Basnbud


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Good report Bud!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Very informative report. Thank you.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

no problem. theres plenty of em out there now. Ya'll just remember to be courtious to the other fisherman out there please.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

good report. Thanks very much.


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

good report, now that I have some time off i'll be out there for sure.


----------

